# Has Anyone Tried the Keto Diet Plan?



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2021)

A person on the plan lost 26 pounds in six weeks so I am thinking of trying it. Has any one here tried it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2021)

I've used the low carb Atkins style diet plan similar to the Keto diet and it does work as long as you stick with it.

Most of the initial weight loss is the elimination of waste and water from your system.

Low carb diets are helpful to me in eliminating cravings but they are also tough to deal with for the long haul if you enjoy high carb starchy foods.  It gets a little frustrating each time you fall off the wagon and have to go back to the beginning more restrictive diet.

I would encourage you to try and create your own plan that includes modest amounts of the foods that you enjoy.  If you are able to find the right balance of calories and exercise to support your ideal weight the excess weight will gradually take care of itself.

I realize that is easy to say and hard to do, but a successful diet is one that you can live with for life.

Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 19, 2021)

A "low & slow" approach is best, so you don't feel miserable and 'punished' by the weight loss effort.  Also, quick weight loss doesn't build the good eating habits like _low & slow,_ inviting backsliding.   "lost 26 pounds in six weeks"....that's a 2166 calorie daily deficit, which leaves you with almost nothing to eat.  If you're an average sized person, you're going to burn 1500-2000 calories in a 24 hour day just breathing and sleeping.
1 pound of fat= 3500 calories, divide by 7(days in a week) and that's 500 calories per day for losing 1 pound in a week.

My personal effort has been to lose 1/2 pound a week(250 calorie deficit per day), which is pretty easy to do.

Check out this BMR calculator:  https://www.calculator.net/bmr-calculator.html


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Most of what is on the Keto diet I already eat ...  I like the food choices,  but can't say I've  lost weight that way.  
Walking is my only weight management program.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 19, 2021)

Weight loss, IMO, has to start between a persons ears.  Only when a person recognizes that they are overweight, and decides to do something about it, can they succeed.  Any of these "diets" might work, for a short time....but unless a person Really wants to lose weight, and adopts a plan that they will stick with, any reductions they might have will probably Not be long term.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 20, 2021)

Two years ago, I went to a Keto N.P.  She explained how to lose weight without any pills or things like that.  She said you lose weight slowly & it won't return.   She gave me several charts to use for what to eat.  I was surprised as I could eat almost everything but smaller amounts.  Also, she explained how much exercise (walking) I needed to do.

  I went from 200 lbs. down to 169 lbs in 6 months.  Then Conav hit & I mostly stayed home & no walking in stores. Along with that, I got conav-19.  Then right knee problem.  So I'm back to 210 since I can't exercise with this bad knee till they replace it. 

  The Keto diet works if you stick with it.  I now look at the Carbs in everything NOT the calories. As she said calories are what your body needs to sustain itself.  The Carbs is what you need to lower slowly to lose weight.  

  I've found good-tasting keto bread,  Ice cream, Pizzas.  Sometimes when out I order a cheeseburger without the bun on a bed of rice or lettuce. Also a pizza I'll order without the crust or sometimes they have keto crusts.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 20, 2021)

I think we all know what to eat and what not to eat and exercise is a must for me at least. If I don't exercise I lose almost nothing. I thought I would try the Keto diet just for a little more regiment. The Mediterranean Diet is the best or highest rated for health. I read one study claiming metabolism has little to do with weight loss.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 20, 2021)

I asked my doctor about the Keto diet months ago and she told me it's used to treat children with epilepsy and it isn't meant to be a long term diet for adults. My step-daughter, who is terribly over weight, has tried every diet out there. She loses weight but gains it right back when she falls off the diet. She did the Keto diet for over 2 years and reached a plateau and couldn't lose anything else. She was that way for months and got discouraged. She gained all her weight back...plus. Just eat healthy, unprocessed foods, watch salt intake, and carbs. The Mediterranean "diet" is the healthiest way to eat...if you can afford it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2021)

I went on the Keto diet about 5 months ago. It was mainly to help with IBS symptoms. It has almost eliminated the bad IBS symptoms, and I lost 40 lbs.. The diet is for adults also. The formula is to basically to eat ( Hal2000/Google says) _"Generally, popular ketogenic resources suggest an average of 70-80% fat from total daily calories, *5-10% carbohydrate*, and 10-20% protein. For a 2000-calorie diet, this translates to about 165 grams fat, 40 grams carbohydrate, and 75 grams protein. " _

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=keto+diet+70+20+10+carbs+protein

It works for me. I am not sure if it right for everyone.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2021)

I've been on every diet on the face of the earth. They all worked .. until I went off them. I also walked and went to exercise classes. I now eat what I'm allowed, in moderation. Still above my "ideal" weight, but no longer yo-yo dieting. 

My nephew's wife has been eating keto for several months. Her weight loss has been slow, and she has hit a plateau. About 10 years ago, she lost 100 lbs. through dieting and exercise. 

Personally, I don't think I could stick to keto .. but then again, never say "never".


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 22, 2021)

I just put on a free documentary movie called "Fat Fiction". It basically says _"Fat Fiction reveals how the United States government relied on questionable evidence to support one of the most damaging public health recommendations in the history of our country: the “low fat diet.” _

Here is the link : Fat Fiction


----------



## Brummie (Nov 22, 2021)

If you go on the Keto Diet,you shuld keep an eye on your blood work,since I have read many people/s cholesterol goes up and that
It does help diabetics to follow a low carb diet in moderation.


----------



## Della (Nov 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I just put on a free documentary movie called "Fat Fiction". It basically says _"Fat Fiction reveals how the United States government relied on questionable evidence to support one of the most damaging public health recommendations in the history of our country: the “low fat diet.” _
> 
> Here is the link : Fat Fiction


I see the first person they interview is Gary Taubes.  I'm a big fan of him and his talks.  My doctor still tells people to go on a low fat diet.  I like my doctor, but I don't think he's read anything about diet or nutrition since the 1990's.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Nov 28, 2021)

Hubs and I started keto back in mid-March.  I've lost a lot of weight but don't know how much because I don't weigh myself.  
We started keto because hubs had LOST so much weight he was down from 175 to 118 lbs.  He'd been taken off insulin by his doc which was why I suspected he was suddenly losing so much weight.  So, having read that keto uses fat rather than carbs, I thought we'd try keto.  He IMMEDIATELY started gaining back some of the weight he'd lost!  
From what I've read, insulin is a "fat storage" hormone.  What I suspect is, doc took hubs off insulin (told him "you're not diabetic anymore!" - all excited) but hubs' sugar count was low not because he wasn't diabetic anymore, but because we'd stopped all sugar and started using stevia for anything sweet.  So he STILL doesn't have much insulin is what I thought;  and without enough insulin he couldn't handle carbs;  he got horrible leg cramps that would wake him up screaming just after falling asleep.  So.  Low carbs is working!  keto has probably saved his life, not for LOSING weight, but for GAINING it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 28, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Has Anyone Tried the Keto Diet Plan?


I have, and lost a lot of weight, but then regained.  As @Aunt Bea says the initial weight loss can be rapid, but that is due, in part, to water and digestive solids loss.  Eating fewer carbs will reduce water retention.

Any diet that reduces calories will work, you just need to find one you can stick to and live with long term.  For some that's Keto.


Pinky said:


> I've been on every diet on the face of the earth. They all worked .. until I went off them.


Absolutely!


Nathan said:


> 1 pound of fat= 3500 calories, divide by 7(days in a week) and that's 500 calories per day for losing 1 pound in a week.


Very true, a simple equation, but hard to implement.  It all comes down to calories.

My most successful dieting has just been counting calories and trying to eat a healthy balance of food.  No named diet. I am almost 200 lbs below my peak weight, and can offer no silver bullet.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 28, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> My most successful dieting has just been counting calories and trying to eat a healthy balance of food. No named diet. I am almost 200 lbs below my peak weight, and can offer no silver bullet.


Great work, congratulations!  
Silver bullet:   "less pie in the piehole".


----------



## oslooskar (Nov 30, 2021)

I tried the Keto diet but decided that it was not for me because fresh fruit has always been a big part of my diet and I could not give it up. Anyway, I went on the "Fit or Fat Target Diet" but it did not work for me like it once did, so I started counting calories and that seems to be the solution. I try to keep my calorie count under 1600 a day---even though I could have more and still lose weight. Here is the chart I go by.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)

Yes, I follow the Keto food plan. Not only for weight loss but for my health. It is the only plan I could ever stick with and I love it. If I eat off the plan, even one meal I can tell.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 20, 2021)

I have been on the Keto diet for 5 months. I fasted for 24 hours and then ate food according to this Keto diet food plan.







I have lost 35 pounds , and many of the bad symptoms of chronic IBS have vanished. I stay away from from processed sugar and flours.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have been on the Keto diet for 5 months. I fasted for 24 hours and then ate food according to this Keto diet food plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that it works. Congratulations! You are doing great! I also do Intermitten Fasting. 17 hour fast.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 20, 2021)

oslooskar said:


> I tried the Keto diet but decided that it was not for me because fresh fruit has always been a big part of my diet and I could not give it up. Anyway, I went on the "Fit or Fat Target Diet" but it did not work for me like it once did, so I started counting calories and that seems to be the solution. I try to keep my calorie count under 1600 a day---even though I could have more and still lose weight. Here is the chart I go by.
> View attachment 196715


Activity level has a lot to do with it, too.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 20, 2021)

katlupe said:


> There is no doubt that it works. Congratulations! You are doing great! I also do Intermitten Fasting. 17 hour fast.


Yes, I am doing that for about 5 days now. I had stopped for about a month and was eating every 6 hours. I gained back about 10 pounds. I already have lost 5, and I have started exercising more...I got complacent/lazy.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Yes, I am doing that for about 5 days now. I had stopped for about a month and was eating every 6 hours. I gained back about 10 pounds. I already have lost 5, and I have started exercising more...I got complacent/lazy.


I know what you are talking about. I regret it every time I have had to start over. I got it now though!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Yes, I follow the Keto food plan. Not only for weight loss but for my health. It is the only plan I could ever stick with and I love it. If I eat off the plan, even one meal I can tell.


For me,  it's a natural plan,   and easy to follow    .....  and I walk everyday


----------



## katlupe (Dec 20, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> For me,  it's a natural plan,   and easy to follow    .....  and I walk everyday


Walking every day is a future goal of mine. I think I sense some improvement since I am not eating certain foods. Oh yeah, I think it is easy to follow too.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

I practice intermittent fasting and OMAD (One Meal a Day). Since the beginning of the pandemic until now, I have lost 40 lbs +
I can fit in my smaller clothes now. Yay!  I take lots of vitamins and herbal tinctures.  I feel better and my mind is more clear.
Fasting over 30 hours causes our stem cells to kick in.  These re the cells that attack disease.  Longest I have gone is 36 hours.
I want to go for 3 days.  I am preparing myself.  Also, I eat lots of butter, cream and *no* low fat foods.  Fat makes one feel more full longer.  I go low carb but veg with lots of fiber, lots of salads. Meat and seafood the size of my palm for reference.  Mostly vegetarian dishes though.
I saw a film with this guy who was about 400 lbs.  He fasted for 380 days and is now 180 lbs.  He drank a lot of water and took a lot of vitamins.  I couldn't go that long.  Once keto kicks in though I don't get hungry and only eat when I am.  No snacks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2021)

After a young man who helped me during a visit to my timeshare a couple of years ago raved about being on the Keto diet, I read up on it and decided it was not for me.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 27, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> After a young man who helped me during a visit to my timeshare a couple of years ago raved about being on the Keto diet, I read up on it and decided it was not for me.


I am surprised, I intermittent diet OMAD one meal a day and do keto.  I use heavy cream and real butter in my food though. So not strictly keto.  I have lost 45 pounds from jan/21 to current without even trying.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 27, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> I am surprised, I intermittent diet OMAD one meal a day and do keto.  I use heavy cream and real butter in my food though. So not strictly keto.  I have lost 45 pounds from jan/21 to current without even trying.


What do you mean? Heavy cream and real butter is definitely real keto. 

Congratulations on the 45 pounds!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 27, 2021)

I am eating more fat and protein, few carbs one day, and the next, eating equal fat and protein and carbs. It has been working very good for the past week (when I started). Like most all things, the same Keto plan doesn't work for everyone. We have to research and experiment. The one thing I avoid is falling out of ketosis.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 27, 2021)

katlupe said:


> What do you mean? Heavy cream and real butter is definitely real keto.
> 
> Congratulations on the 45 pounds!


Thank you.  I surprised myself!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> I am surprised, I intermittent diet OMAD one meal a day and do keto.  I use heavy cream and real butter in my food though. So not strictly keto.  I have lost 45 pounds from jan/21 to current without even trying.


That's great IFortuna! Congratulations! My son intermittent fasts also. He also skips days and recently went on a ten day fast. I don't know how he does it but he's done this type of thing for years. He was diagnosed as diabetic but "beat it" by tweaking his diet. His A1Cs stay well below "pre-diabetic" range. I tried intermittent fasting but couldn't stay on it. Sometimes I inadvertently do it though if I sleep a lot, get really busy or a combination of the two. I'm not eating as much as I used to and have managed to lose 25 pounds but this was over the last year or so.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2022)

I tried KETO multiple times. Didn't like it. Didn't work for my work/personal life schedule, do not like some of the food choices on KETO plan, felt weakened ...not enough energy for my job. Starting my own personalized plan today.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> A person on the plan lost 26 pounds in six weeks so I am thinking of trying it. Has any one here tried it?


 

I tried KETO multiple times. Didn't like it. Didn't work for my work/personal life schedule, do not like some of the food choices on KETO plan, felt weakened ...not enough energy for my job. Starting my own personalized plan today.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> A person on the plan lost 26 pounds in six weeks so I am thinking of trying it. Has any one here tried it?


 

I tried KETO multiple times. Didn't like it. Didn't work for my work/personal life schedule, do not like some of the food choices on KETO plan, felt weakened ...not enough energy for my job. Starting my own personalized plan today.


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 9, 2022)

I've been MEANING to walk more.  Winter weather makes it unappealing though.  It's pretty exciting to have become a skinnier person!  It makes a big difference ... not only being skinnier, but feeling better, and all of a sudden looking at yourself ... and being kind of happy about it ... which I must admit I've avoided for YEARS.  

But walking more seems worthwhile, just a bit to start, but hopefully more and more.  And even if it is winter, at least that means no ticks and chiggers.  (we live in the country.)  (and that's a BIG deal around here!)


----------



## StillLifeJen (Jan 9, 2022)

I've bought several keto recipe books.  One recipe I found in a book by the guy who writes ... shecallsmehobbit ... is for keto cheese danish.  I LOVE these keto cheese danishes, mainly using the fathead dough recipe with mozzarella and almond flour (and the cream cheese filling).  He and another guy wrote a book called Ketofy Everything (Scott Swenson) with the recipe in it;  it's worth it for that cheese danish recipe alone.  To me, so many keto recipes are kind of hard to make.  Mainly I'm just sticking with meat and certain low-carb vegetables, avoiding rice, flour, sugar ... and I've bought a couple used Trim Healthy Mama recipe books that aren't really keto;  from what I've read, in order to get into ketosis where you really lose weight, it takes 3 to 4 days of avoiding most carbs;  but THM (Trim Healthy Mama) can shift from avoiding carbs to meals with "healthy carbs" every three to four hours.  I do like the books for their ideas on using healthy carbs though.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 9, 2022)

I don't believe in any type of Diets.  You can loose weight without dieting.  It's all about Mind, Body and Spirit.  Some people go on diets and within a matter of months, years, etc. they give up and/or gain it back...which causes self suffering; anger, disappointment, depression, etc..   Not to be negative, however its reality.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Feb 20, 2022)

I tried the keto diet and have a lot of positives to say about it. The one thing I would caution everyone is the types of fat eaten. I guess I I ate too much of the 'bad' fats ....  butter, beef fat  etc. because I threw my cholesterol readings all out of whack. One habit I kept was taking 1T EVOO in my morning coffee.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 20, 2022)

i have been on keto a month and a half.i almost gave up and now i am starting to lose.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 21, 2022)

What is the medical opinion of the keto diet?

Mayo's verdict: While the ketogenic diet may be *recommended for some people with uncontrolled epilepsy*, the high fat content — and especially the high level of unhealthy saturated fat — combined with limits on nutrient-rich fruits, veggies and grains is a concern for long-term heart health.

Fad diets are fad diets. If it works for you to lose weight, swell, but long-term? I wouldn't touch it. My doc told me the same thing as Mayo.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 17, 2022)

Will be having this for lunch... yum  

Low Carb Chili (Keto Stovetop Recipe) - Easy Low Carb


----------



## Alligatorob (May 17, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Fad diets are fad diets. If it works for you to lose weight, swell, but long-term?


I agree, I am an expert only in the sense that I have spent most all my life either on a diet or knowing I should be.  Have tried all, or most anyway.

In the end its a simple calculation, burn more calories than you eat and  you will lose weight. 

"Fad" diets like low carb, intermittent fasting and so on can help some lose weight but it only happens by making eating less work.

I finally managed to lose almost 200 pounds by just being very careful about counting calories, and exercising the willpower to not over eat.  No fads, just simple better eating. 

And I have been able to mostly keep it off for 2 years now.  Nothing easy about any of this, fighting back the urges to overeat is a daily battle...


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 17, 2022)

Well kind of Keto!  Back in 2015 I did a *low carb, high fat *diet where I targeted low carbs (30 or less per day) and increased my fat intake to offset my low carbs.   I am a type 2 diabetic and needed to lose weight.  I was at 320 lbs.!   In the first month I lost 17 lbs.  over the next year my weight dropped to 259.  I then increased my allowable daily carbs to 50 and soldiered on.  I now weigh 245, I hope to get down to 195, but I will go at this slowly so that I can tone up some as I go.                                                                                                                                                               I have tried lots of diets of the years.  NOTHING worked like cutting way back on carbs and increasing on my fat intake.  I never got hungry, never!  A typical day, I ate eggs and meat for breakfast; meats, cheese, and lettuce for lunch; Meat, vegetables, cheese or eggs for dinner.  Over the first year my weight dropped dramatically, I was never hungry, I ate when I wanted to eat, but very few or no carbs!  My Cholesterol did not go up, staying normal on all counts.   My blood sugar was better than ever!   My doctor said I was his 'old guy' super hero...losing 60lbs. and getting all my health metrics under control.   FOLKS, IT IS NOT THE FATS OR CALORIC INTAKE THAT'S KILLING US, IT IS THE CARBS!


----------



## MickaC (May 17, 2022)

In simple terms.....what is Keto?


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 17, 2022)

The ketogenic diet (or keto diet, for short) is a low carb, high fat diet that offers many health benefits.

In fact, many studies show that this type of diet can help you lose weight and improve your health (1Trusted Source).

Ketogenic diets may even have benefits against diabetes, cancer, epilepsy, and Alzheimer’s disease (2Trusted Source, 3Trusted Source, 4Trusted Source, 5Trusted Source).

Here is a detailed beginner’s guide to the keto diet.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/ketogenic-diet-101#_noHeaderPrefixedContent


----------



## MickaC (May 17, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> The ketogenic diet (or keto diet, for short) is a low carb, high fat diet that offers many health benefits.
> 
> In fact, many studies show that this type of diet can help you lose weight and improve your health (1Trusted Source).
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## katlupe (May 17, 2022)

The ketogenic diet is a lifestyle not really a diet. It is definitely not a fad diet by any means. It has been found to improve many health issues. You will be seeing much more about it in the coming year. I see in this thread many myths that are repeated constantly about this way of eating that are just not true. Research it but do not go by the propaganda that we have had forced on us by the food industry manufacturers and our government.


----------



## Colleen (May 18, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> What is the medical opinion of the keto diet?
> 
> Mayo's verdict: While the ketogenic diet may be *recommended for some people with uncontrolled epilepsy*, the high fat content — and especially the high level of unhealthy saturated fat — combined with limits on nutrient-rich fruits, veggies and grains is a concern for long-term heart health.
> 
> Fad diets are fad diets. If it works for you to lose weight, swell, but long-term? I wouldn't touch it. My doc told me the same thing as Mayo.


This is what I posted way back when but, obviously, no one read my comment. My doctor told me the same thing and said The Mediterranean diet, which isn't a "diet", is the healthiest way to eat.


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

I understood that this diet puts a great strain on the kidneys. Can anyone confirm this? You read so many conflicting stories, you don't know what to believe. I don't eat meat and I like bread too much to give it up. I count calories and this works for me because I don't have to restrict what I eat.


----------



## katlupe (May 18, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I understood that this diet puts a great strain on the kidneys. Can anyone confirm this? You read so many conflicting stories, you don't know what to believe. I don't eat meat and I like bread too much to give it up. I count calories and this works for me because I don't have to restrict what I eat.


No, it does not. Actually keto and carnivore food plans are improving people's health issues who have many different health conditions. It is promising for mental health also. Conflicting information is out there because of the government working for the food industry manufacturers. Things are changing though.


----------



## katlupe (May 18, 2022)

This video will explain more than I can about what is said about the keto diet and kidneys.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 11, 2022)

I started keto with a 4-day water fast beginning Jan 02, 2017. It 's the best thing I ever did for myself. It felt like 'coming home'. For the seven decades I ate SAD prior to keto I had many fave carb-loaded foods. In fact, I home-brewed my own beer (actually braggot) for 30 years and drank half a liter of it every day. Don't miss any of it. 5 1/2 years into keto, at the age of 77, I have essentially the same body I had at the age 18. I will take it, thank you! I am fit and healthy, have a full-time job in retail and retain my enthusiasm for cycling. I see folks of my age every day in my job and I'm glad I'm not where they are healthwise. And yes, I'm sure I was gifted with healthy genes and I thank my ancestors every day. But that's only part of the equation. I have brothers and sisters who had the same ancestors and continue to eat SAD. They're not like me.

When someone questions me about the 'health' and 'sustainability' of keto I respond that our species and it's ancestors ate keto for 4+ million years and we're still here. There are a lot of myths and misinformation about keto. Most in the medical profession mistake the therapeutic diet developed to help epilepsy patients as 'keto' and simply don't know about 'nutritional keto' developed from the early 1980s due in part to the research of Drs Stephen Phinney and Jeff Volek. Metabolically, being in continuous ketosis changes pretty much everything for the better.

There's even the recognition now that feeding exogenous ketones to elderly patients, who are not eating a keto diet, helps them resist mental deterioration and also slows the progression of existent deterioration of the brain with aging.

Based on my own experience and what I've read over the past several years, I think eating a ketogenic diet is the best health insurance you can buy for yourself. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 11, 2022)

amwassil, welcome to the forums. Congratulations on your health achievements, eating like the body was designed for really helps to maintain a more youthful physique.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 11, 2022)

Yes I have, and yes it works for weight loss and other health issues. 

My only problem with it is that after a few months of success, I give in to temptation and eat something sugary, and then I have trouble getting back on track.

Personally, I think the warnings about kidneys and cholesterol and "not for long term" are nonsense. You have to make up your own mind. 

Some people do have physical problems with keto, at the beginning or later on. But rather than reading some scary pop science article, you can join a keto support group and find out what people who have thrived on it for years have to say.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 12, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Yes I have, and yes it works for weight loss and other health issues.
> 
> My only problem with it is that after a few months of success, I give in to temptation and eat something sugary, and then I have trouble getting back on track.


I never experienced any cravings or desire to eat any of my fave carb-loaded foods I ate for decades prior to keto. One thing that may be significant is my attitude towards food, which I've had all my life and not just since I started eating keto. Food/eating is a pitstop, not my destination. Food is fuel and I want to get in, get refueled and on the road again. I found better fuel with keto and don't miss the inferior fuel I used before keto. I just don't understand folks who obsess about food.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 17, 2022)

For anyone who's interested, I posted an entertaining and informative video by Michael Eades:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-did-you-have-for-breakfast?


----------

